# How I started a colony



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Abit late really posting this, as Ive already been breeding them for about 8/9 months now :lol2:

But, If anyone gets any use out of it...here goes......

I started off with a old large plastic toy box...one with a click on lid. I drilled holes all over the lid for ventillation, using a small drill bit (virtually covered the lid in holes)

Then, I filled the box with some bits of egg carton, news paper etc, got myself about £30 quids worth of roaches (all various sizes) and put them in. Added weetabix and veg, then left them to it! I didnt have a spare heat mat at the time, so as Ive got a large airing cupboard, with plenty of shelving in, I put them in there. This keeps them lovely and warm, and also in a nice dark place.

I tried loads of different stuff for substrate...plain egg carton, loo rolls, newspaper and now wood shavings mixed with weetabix, this seems to keep the smell down alot. and the dubs love burying themselves in it. They arn't very smelly anyway I dont think...its any left over veg in with them that does it!

I usually feed them a variety of different veg (all of which are also what I feed my beardies) such as spring greens, rocket, curly kale. I have also given them a few slices of apple...this made them get abit too wet, I had condensation on the lid and in the box. Had to give them a good clean out as they were all sweaty wet smelly. I dont put fruit in now :lol2: I also top up the weetabix once a week or so, and do a big clean out whenever I think it needs it. I do spot clean when Im feeding veg...I clear out as much of any left over veg from the last meal as I can find, otherwise it stinks.

I havnt dipped in much...only every once in a while, so now Ive got loads of them! Its taken all these months to get a decent size colony going, but I will soon be reaping the benefits of not having to buy them anymore (I hope).

I am thinking of splitting the colony into two boxes, and getting more going. If I can breed them anybody can :2thumb:


----------



## adrianpercival64 (Mar 2, 2010)

do your berdies like the roaches and where do u buy them... is it possible to obtain some online


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

I got them all on here hun....my beardies love them, and red runners! I got 2 or 3 lots from different sellers...left them to it for the last 8/9 month...now Ive got loads! Heres a few links to some peeps selling on here etc:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/467822-dubia-roach-colonies-offered.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/470409-small-starter-dubia-roach-colonies.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/food-classifieds/470409-small-starter-dubia-roach-colonies.html

Hope these help...give them a go if you can get some, will cut down feeding bills no end : victory:


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Quick pic I took today, just after they had been cleaned out (wanted to try the new camera out really :Na_Na_Na_Na Will get some more of them all in there....they do tend to hide under the shavings and weetabix lol


----------

